# programme Mail ne fonctionne plus



## J-Luc (20 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour ;

hier-soir, j'ai fait une mise-à-jour système suite aux informations récentes récoltées sur différents sites. Je suis sous OSX 10.6.8 (SnowLeopard - système qui ne pas jamais causé de problème jusqu'à présent).
La mise à jour contient avant tout un pack sécurité. Elle demande de redémarrer l'ordinateur après installation.
J'ai fait la mise à jour tard et j'ai redémarré l'ordi ce matin et là plus moyen d'utiliser Mail.
un message indique : 
--
*impossible d'utiliser cette version de Mail avec cette version de Mac OS X*
Tentative d'ouverture de la version 4.5 (1084/1085) de mail sur : 
/Applications/Mail.app
Cela n'est pas possible avec cette version de Mac OS X. Essayez d'ouvrir la version de mail située dans le dossier Applications de votre ordinateur. Pour en savoir plus, cliquez sur le bouton Aide.
--
Autant dire que j'ai passé une bonne partie de la matinée à chercher une solution
Après la mise à jour, je suis toujours en 10.6.8
je repris le programme d'une sauvegarde avec "TimeMachine", sans succès
Pas moyen de trouver l'installation de Mail sur le DVD d'installation système

Bref, c'est la "mémerde"

 si quelqu'un a une idée (je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas ; j'ai trouvé une autre personne dans le même cas sur le forum de "Comment ça marche.net")

En cas, mieux vaut faire une sauvegarde avant toute mise à jour système

JL


----------



## Sly54 (20 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

En lisant ce fil, je lis que la màj de sécurité change la version de Mail de 4.5 à 4.6.

Il te faut donc Mail 4.6 maintenant, c'est bizarre que la màj ne te l'ai pas appliquée ??


----------



## J-Luc (20 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour ;

après plusieurs recherches en vain, je me suis dit que je pourrai peut être refaire la mise à jour du pack de sécurité pour ce système os X 10.6.8. Cette fois, je suis allé la chercher directement sur le site apple.
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1586

j'ai refait l'install et redémarré en fin comme il se doit.

Et là, j'ai bien une version 4.6 de mail qui s'est installée (en plus de la 4.5).

Cette nouvelle version est la bonne - ça fonctionne


Ouf !

JL


----------



## kavalo (5 Octobre 2012)

J-Luc a dit:


> Bonjour ;
> 
> après plusieurs recherches en vain, je me suis dit que je pourrai peut être refaire la mise à jour du pack de sécurité pour ce système os X 10.6.8. Cette fois, je suis allé la chercher directement sur le site apple.
> http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1586
> ...


Bonsoir  J-Luc ,
j'ai le même problème que toi  !!!  Et cela me rend très nerveux .
Je vois dans ton message  que tu as  refait  la mise à jour du pack de sécurité " security update 2012 -004 "
Mais j'ai reçu  cette mise à jour automatiquement  et en redémarrant  l'ordi j'ai perdu mon mail !!!
Donc tu me conseilles de refaire la mise à jour  à partir du site d'Apple  ???
En te remerciant ,
kavalo


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 ça va s'arranger.

IL faut :

- vérifier que Mail 4.5 est bien présent dans le dossier Macintosh HD / Applications, et n'a pas été renommé.
S'il a été déplacé, le remettre au bon endroit.

- regarder dans ce même dossier si il y a un Mail 4.6, sans l'icone de Mail, et ne pesant que 8,1 Mo.
Si oui : le supprimer.

Ensuite :

- refaire la mise à jour de sécurité à télécharger ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1586?viewlocale=fr_FR

C'est cette mise à jour qui va transformer Mail 4.5 en 4.6 qui marche.
(4.5 ne marche plus après la mise à jour).

Mais pour ça il faut absolument que Mail 4.5 soit présent, et sous son nom, comme dit au début.

Bonne chance


----------

